# explorer crashes event ID:1002



## Yopen (Dec 30, 2009)

Hellow mr.*usasma*
First sorry and excuse me for my bad english.I'm from Bulgaria.
I have similar problem like *Volt-Schwibe* in this thread explorer-crashes-once-after-boot-then-works-fine.Random crash of *explorer.exe*,mostly when I go to control panel.After I restart the explorer.exe it's work fine few hours.
I have Dell Studio 1555 full-HD and curently use Windows 7 Professional with only few additional programs.This problem consist in the both version of Windows 7.Ultimate and Professional x86 and x64.


> Log Name: Application
> Source: Application Hang
> Date: 30.12.2009 г. 05:04:59 ч.
> Event ID: 1002
> ...


I try to find which process kill explorer.exe as:
I converted Process ID: 12e4 and received 4836 which is explorer.exe in my task manager :upset:
 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

Please help me to find the process that kill my explorer.exe.
I'll be very thankfull to You!
...............................................


usasma(translated) said:


> 30.12.2009 03:04 PM Windows Error Reporting Sum of errors 723720026, type 5
> Event Name: AppHangB1
> Answer: Not available
> ID archive file: 0
> ...


Attached Files:
tsf_widows-7_support.zip


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please zip up the contents of this folder: C:\Users\Yopen\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive

Then upload the .zip file with your next post.

Also, what is the Image name of the process (in your screenshot) of the process immediately after "System" and immediately before "wmpnetwk.exe" - it's consuming 74% of your CPU (please translate the Description (last) column also)


----------



## Yopen (Dec 30, 2009)

usasma said:


> Please zip up the contents of this folder: C:\Users\Yopen\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive
> 
> Then upload the .zip file with your next post.





usasma said:


> Also, what is the Image name of the process (in your screenshot) of the process immediately after "System" and immediately before "wmpnetwk.exe" - it's consuming 74% of your CPU (please translate the Description (last) column also)


process of accommodation(idle) descriptionercentage of time during which the processor is idle



usasma said:


> (please translate the Description (last) column also)


 Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Yopen (Dec 30, 2009)

What program can I use to view *.wer?


----------



## Yopen (Dec 30, 2009)

up!I'm steel waiting please!


----------

